# 790 hydraulics



## sdixon3 (9 mo ago)

Would someone please tell me what size hydraulic hose is on my john deere 790--I thinks its 1/4 inches but not sure-Thank you in advance--Sean


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Sean, welcome to the tractor forum.

Standard hose size for a model 70 loader is 3/8".


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

sdixon3 said:


> Would someone please tell me what size hydraulic hose is on my john deere 790--I thinks its 1/4 inches but not sure-Thank you in advance--Sean


The JD790 is really a Yanmar in JD green paint. (Yanmar F & FX Series)

Most all things are metric on these machines. Hoses would be 3/8ths in general terms. Verify if it's really 10mm along with the fittings.


----------

